
Grill Grates: Buying Guide, Reviews, and Ratings, and Busting the Cast Iron Myth - scapecast
http://amazingribs.com/BBQ_buyers_guide/guide_to_grill_grates.html
======
scapecast
I'm buying a new BBQ and was wondering what the difference is between cast
iron and steel grates. Based on this article, sounds like cast iron is a no-
go...

